# The New Joker Makeup



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

So once again my shop in school is holding our annual duck tape fashion show and my two friends are closing with their batman and joker creations.

My friend who is the joker wants to do the new Heath Ledger (R.I.P.) scheme but it seems difficult.

Details:
HAs to be done day of show, we are probably using halloween make up, we have the COSMO girls to help with it

Any ideas or tips?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Have fun, take pics and share with us!


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Skeleton
Its funny I just got an email about this very makup. It was quite funny. Something about being drunk while painting this, due to the fact the effect is such a sloppy looking design...but a good one...still the same
I of course being a Face & Body Artist would recommend good quality makeup
You essentially only need three colours. Black, White and Red...
You can usually find smaller combination colour palettes from Snazaroo, Krylon and Paradise Professional Face paiint companies, for cheaper cost.
These paints are all made for the face. They are water activated(just a spriz of water until you get a milk consistancy) Apply base white grey with a sponge or wide brush. Then take the corner of the sponge and sponge on the Red and Black until it looks blended. You can take a very skinny brush to add wrinkles and creases the Black and white blended to make a dark grey.
These paints will dry and your actor won't even feel them..Far better than grease makeup.
Good Luck. Hope it helps
Midnight


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You should be giving a demo at Frightfest???


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I second that, Jeff! Those are some mighty fine makeup tips! I hate, hate, HATE grease makeup! I'll have to track down some of this other stuff you're talking about!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Midnight Angel and Dennis said:


> Hey Skeleton
> Its funny I just got an email about this very makup. It was quite funny. Something about being drunk while painting this, due to the fact the effect is such a sloppy looking design...but a good one...still the same
> I of course being a Face & Body Artist would recommend good quality makeup
> You essentially only need three colours. Black, White and Red...
> ...


do you have a prob with this coming off with sweat?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

oooo sickie sweats...!


Sickie Ickie said:


> do you have a prob with this coming off with sweat?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

especially with Jeff standing beside me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's 'cause of those tie dies sweet heart!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Adds to my color commentary.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

So how did your dilema turn out Skeleton Owl?
any pics?


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply everyone. House is like a madhouse around here lately.
Water activated makeup is definatly not be sweat proof, due to the fact that it is liquid activated. Should there be a serious concern of this, I would try to work with another type of makeup. Grease makeup is just so awefull to work with. I keep an amount on hand should I need it. But for the most part. I use water based and just do touch ups..
As for a demo. Have never been asked. I assumed there was no interest.
Hope all is well with Skeletons costume and makeup


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Try these products if your unhappy with water based or grease based makeups. You can also add "aqua set" to you water based makeup to make it sweat proof.

http://fx.wikia.com/wiki/Alcohol_activated_makeup


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have to drink alcohol for my make-up to work? All Right!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I have a pic. I ended up just being superviser because it was a very rushed time. I'll post a pic when i'm done.

Good news though, me and two friends are going to see the Dark Night opening day 2 hours early so I'll be doing the make up on myself.


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Okay who makes Aqua Set?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry my bad it's called "liquiset" it's by Ben Nye.

http://www.easleys.com/ProductImages/bennyemakeup/LiquiSet.jpg

You can also use "cel sealer" by Kryolan.

http://www.industrycosmetics.com/retail/images/cel.jpg


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I always recommend Ben Nye or Kryolan. They also have this fixative you can put over makeup when finished (think of it as hairspray for the skin). That stuff works MIRACLES! I've seen people at faery fests with their whole bodies painted green or blue, and it doesn't come off no matter how much they dance or sweat.

One tip: If you can find Monistat anti-chafing cream/powder, use it as a base. It is similar to Smashbox's face primer but mega cheaper. And no, it's not for yeast infections. It's used for areas on the body that sweat and may get chafed (armpits, behind the knees, inner thighs). I guarantee this stuff will help your makeup set and stay.

Also a light dusting of kaolin clay (I get mine from here: TKB Trading, will help over the makeup as well (it's sheer, so it won't affect the colour at all, but helps to set it).

Edit: Geez, always late, aren't I? LOL!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I can see this character being WAY over-exposed this Halloween! The make-up _seems_ way too easy and every other kid will want to do it. Of course I'm sure it will be available as a retail costume for all age groups.

My teen wants to do this in our haunted house and of course we'll want to do it as professional as possible but I wonder if it would be worth the effort....


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Aelwyn
Love your tips. Have you used these products regularly? I have worked with most of the big companies like Mehron, Wolfe, Snazaroo and Kryolan. Each has their advantages and disadvantages. For children I only use Snazaroo. For adults I would consider the other brands. Due to the fact that many can cause allergic reactions. I have a barrier spray I used with little success, I believe its by Mehron. I will look for the Ben Nye fixative.
Thanks


----------

